# Safety info for sales packet



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I know your packet should have your show proof of GL, WC, license, etc. But I have certifications for OSHA 10, OSHA scaffold erectors, OSHA aerial lifts. Is this info I should put in my sales packet or just a waste of space.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I would put it in there for commercial gigs, but not for residential unless the job calls for a lift or scaffold work.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Kinda what I thought.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you should, maybe one page that has all certifications and affiliations.
I think showing that you have training can help to "differentiate" you!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with Chris. 

Showing the extent of your professionalism can't hurt. Some may think you are "over qualified", but is that a bad thing?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> Some may think you are "over qualified", but is that a bad thing?


Yes, it can sometimes.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm sure "sometimes" comes around to bite you in the arse. But it's real tough to pidgeon hole the client before you walk through the door. I just think it's better to err on the side of being above their needs than below it.

ahh, if only my cystal ball was clear, I'd land all the jobs I bid on.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Bill, can you see the link? I get "not authorized"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you mean Pro's or my pix.

If it's the pix, try this one:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL, meant Pro's! 
Your pic will be added to my secret album called "Bill's Many Personas"!:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pro's was a link to CT.

Yah that's me after a few Jim's and some other things.


----------

